

Steve Yegge's Google Platforms Rant - nealyoung
https://plus.google.com/112678702228711889851/posts/eVeouesvaVX

======
WestCoastJustin
DUPE -- This is a repost of an article Steve Yegge wrote almost two years ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3101876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3101876)

